# Christ's Exacting Commands -- Alexander Smellie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

Alexander Smellie, _In the Hour of Silence_, p. 57 (February 21):

Christ'S EXACTING COMMANDS

"_Whosoever will come after Me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, and follow Me_." -- MARK viii. 34.

The cross which my Lord bids me take up and carry may assume different shapes. 

I may have to content myself with a lowly and narrow sphere, when I feel that I have capacities for much higher work. I may require to go on cultivating, year after year, a field which seems to yield me no harvests whatsoever. I may need to ask forgiveness of a brother whom I have wronged. I may be bidden cherish kind and loving thoughts about a brother who was wronged me -- be bidden speak to him tenderly, and take his part against all who oppose him, and crown him with sympathy and succour. I may have to confess my Master amongst those who do not wish to be reminded of Him and His claims. I may be called to "move among my race and show a glorious morning face," when my heart is breaking within me. 

There are many crosses, and every one of them is sore and heavy. None of them is likely to be sought out by me of my own accord.

But never is Jesus so near me as when I lift my cross, and lay it submissively on my shoulder, and give it the welcome of a patient and unmurmuring spirit. He draws close, to ripen my wisdom, to deepen my peace, to increase my courage, to augment my power to be of use to others, through the very experience which is so grievous and distressing. And then, as I read on the seal of one of those Scottish Covenanters whom Claverhouse imprisoned on the lonely Bass, with the sea surging and sobbing round, _Sub pondere cresco_ -- I grow under the load.​


----------



## MW (Feb 24, 2008)

I find it comforting to know that the cross which my Lord calls me to bear is really only the other end of His cross, as in the case of Simon of Cyrene. The world compelled Simon to bear the cross; suffering isn't the primary end of following Christ, but merely the result of the world's hatred and rejection of our Lord. If we will follow Christ faithfully the world will treat us like it treated Him. Further, Christ bore the disgrace of the cross, whilst for Simon it was a great dignity to share in His sufferings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> I find it comforting to know that the cross which my Lord calls me to bear is really only the other end of His cross, as in the case of Simon of Cyrene. The world compelled Simon to bear the cross; suffering isn't the primary end of following Christ, but merely the result of the world's hatred and rejection of our Lord. If we will follow Christ faithfully the world will treat us like it treated Him. Further, Christ bore the disgrace of the cross, whilst for Simon it was a great dignity to share in His sufferings.


----------

